# Fatties, Part Three the finale- smoked it.



## gmc2003

This is a  three part series:

Part one is the making of a fattie.
Fattie turtorial #1 https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...his-is-a-two-part-thread.275822/#post-1834218

Part two is the bacon weave:
Fattie turtorial #2 https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/fatties-part-two-the-bacon-weave.275824/#post-1834226

This is part three the smoke:

Mother nature wasn't being very cooperative yesterday. She was reminding us of whose really in charge by showing off with a few wind gusts and some on-again, off-again downpours. Because of this I decided to break out old reliable again. Mr. Kettle.

Time to fire her up, with one basket and a weber cube.







Can't forget the charcoal:






Starting to heat up.





A few chunks of apple and two fatties ready to go on their indirect voyage.






About an hour later they're starting to get their tan on.






Fast forward another hour. Just like sunbathing on the shores of beautiful lake Champlain.






Just about done.






...165* and they're done in.












Ooops, rookie mistake. I sliced before giving them a chance to rest and recoup. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






I did manage to sneak in one semi-plated shot while the wife washed her hands. We also had a baked tator.






Closeup of the diagonal sliced.





The next day, all sliced up ready for breakfast and vacuum sealing.






This is the finale to what turned out to be a very long thread(s). Sorry about that, but if you made it through all three phases - I thank you, and hopefully it will aid in helping someone whose never made a fattie do so in the future.

Chris

Thanks for the look.


----------



## Smoke23

Definitely worth the wait, looks great!


----------



## yankee2bbq

Chris,
  Awesome!  You did it once again, another great write up.  Thanks!!  I’m sure that was a tasteful meal!

Point!


----------



## SmokinAl

That was a great tutorial Chris!
Thank you for taking the time to write it up!
I edited it to include the links to the 2 other tutorials so all three could be viewed from this thread!
Awesome job & congrats on making the carousel!!!
Al


----------



## gmc2003

Smoke23 said:


> Definitely worth the wait, looks great!



Thanks for the kind words and like Smoke. I really appreciate it. Your correct it was worth the wait. 



yankee2bbq said:


> Chris,
> Awesome!  You did it once again, another great write up.  Thanks!!  I’m sure that was a tasteful meal!
> 
> Point!



Thanks yankee for the read and like. Muchas gracias. I hope the posts will help someone trying to make their first.  

Thanks Sonny for looking and like. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003

SmokinAl said:


> That was a great tutorial Chris!
> Thank you for taking the time to write it up!
> Awesome job & congrats on making the carousel!!!
> Al



Thank you very much Al, I couldn't have done it without the great folks on this site(past and present), and was a little saddend to find out that the tutorial I originally used when I made my first didn't transfer over very well to the new format. 

Also thanks for the like and carousel ride. 

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl

Hey Chris I also just put the links from the first 2 threads at the top of this one, so someone could see it from start to finish.
Once again, great job!!
Al


----------



## gmc2003

Thank you Al.


----------



## SonnyE

OK Chris, I jumped in. That's a pair of beautiful Fatties.

I went for Hamburger, Milk, and Eggs. Hunnerd dollars later I fled from Sam's Club.
Grandma wasn't too disappointed with me, it was almost all food... cept the beer*... :oops:
I rolled up a Mini-Fattie, diagonal bacon, and it's cookin on the Char-Broil gasser with a bit of smoke from the AMNPS.
So far it looks good, and is got a nice slow sizzel on.
You are a good teacher. And I swallowed it hook, line, and sinker...
Worst case senerio, the dog and I will be very happy pretty soon.

Just wingin it, and followin the flock... :rolleyes::)

This is a solemn weekend for me. A time to Reflect, Remember, and Honor.


----------



## GaryHibbert

Great series of tutorials Chris.  Now everybody should be able to make and enjoy a fatty.
POINT here.
Gary


----------



## dwdunlap

Thanks again, Chris. I built my fatty today following your most helpful tutorial in the fridge now! I'll take it out, wrap and start smoking tomorrow with anticipation of some good eats!! I plan to smoke - hickory at 225/235 degrees and plan to take off when the fatty reaches 165 degrees. I appreciate all your hard work to help this newbie. David


----------



## gmc2003

SonnyE said:


> OK Chris, I jumped in. That's a pair of beautiful Fatties.
> 
> I went for Hamburger, Milk, and Eggs. Hunnerd dollars later I fled from Sam's Club.
> Grandma wasn't too disappointed with me, it was almost all food... cept the beer*... :oops:
> I rolled up a Mini-Fattie, diagonal bacon, and it's cookin on the Char-Broil gasser with a bit of smoke from the AMNPS.
> So far it looks good, and is got a nice slow sizzel on.
> You are a good teacher. And I swallowed it hook, line, and sinker...
> Worst case senerio, the dog and I will be very happy pretty soon.
> 
> Just wingin it, and followin the flock... :rolleyes::)
> 
> This is a solemn weekend for me. A time to Reflect, Remember, and Honor.



I read your mini-fatty thread Sonny and it looks like it was a success. Congratulations. 



GaryHibbert said:


> Great series of tutorials Chris.  Now everybody should be able to make and enjoy a fatty.
> POINT here.
> Gary



Thanks Gary, for the kind words and point. I was disappointed when I saw silverwolfs fatty tutorial pictures got lost in the forum upgrade or the photobucket debacle. I referenced it numerous times when I made my first couple fatties. 



dwdunlap said:


> Thanks again, Chris. I built my fatty today following your most helpful tutorial in the fridge now! I'll take it out, wrap and start smoking tomorrow with anticipation of some good eats!! I plan to smoke - hickory at 225/235 degrees and plan to take off when the fatty reaches 165 degrees. I appreciate all your hard work to help this newbie. David



dwdnlap, Glad I could help you out. That's what this forum is all about. Be sure to let us know how it turns out. If you find that the bacon didn't crisp up the way you wanted, pop the fatty under the broiler for a minute or so, but keep a real close eye on it so it doesn't get away from you. It has happened to me in the past, but not normally, and usually when the bacon is on the thicker side of regular. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003

Thanks for the read and likes meatallica, i6quer, and shoebe.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003

Thanks BKing for the read and like.

Chris


----------



## tropics

Chris Lookin good I am still without doing one.Its on the never ending list 
Happy Memorial Day


----------



## rdknb

It has been a long time since I made a fattie.  Your post motivated me and I will be making one very soon.  Nice smoke


----------



## gmc2003

tropics said:


> Chris Lookin good I am still without doing one.Its on the never ending list
> Happy Memorial Day
> View attachment 365574



Thanks Richie for kind words and like. I understand about the never ending list of things to try. When I make fatties it's usually the day after I have my blood pressure checked and my blood work results are in. 

Chris


----------



## tropics

I go for my blood work this Thursday,it seems mine gets checked around BBQ season. LOL
Richie


----------



## gmc2003

rdknb said:


> It has been a long time since I made a fattie.  Your post motivated me and I will be making one very soon.  Nice smoke



Thanks rdknb - Go for it and let us know how it turns out. 

Chris


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood

Looks absolutely crackin Chris! :D


----------



## gmc2003

CharlotteLovesFood said:


> Looks absolutely crackin Chris! :D



Thanks Charlotte, I hoping that means good. Oh well back to google definitions for British slang. 

Gaffer Chris. :)


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood

gmc2003 said:


> Thanks Charlotte, I hoping that means good. Oh well back to google definitions for British slang.
> 
> Gaffer Chris. :)


Haha yes Gaffer Chris...crackin, smashin, bostin all good terms :D we have a 'Bostin Baps' near us because the food is apparently 'bloody bostin' :p hahaha you can always ask me if not google


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

Do you probe your fattys or just use an instant read?


----------



## gmc2003

I usually let it fly until the bacon is done. I do probe(insta-read) occasionally and shoot for 165* especially with hamburger. With sausage I usually go by the bacon. Which is why I like thin sliced.  If your bacon isn't crisping up then you can always pop it under the brioler for a minute or so to crisp it up.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003

Jiffylush, funkadelik and bassthumb32 thanks for the read and like. Appreciate it.

Chris


----------



## nanuk

I NEVER tire of reading about good food!

and Fatties are the bomb!

These are soon on my list!

Your Fatties are an inspiration!

Thank you for the tutorial!  It well explains how the process goes and you make it look easy!

one question:
when you slice and vac seal, do you then freeze?  If so, what is the best way to prepare the frozen slices?

this may become a staple at my camp!


----------



## gmc2003

nanuk said:


> I NEVER tire of reading about good food!
> 
> and Fatties are the bomb!
> 
> These are soon on my list!
> 
> Your Fatties are an inspiration!
> 
> Thank you for the tutorial!  It well explains how the process goes and you make it look easy!
> 
> one question:
> when you slice and vac seal, do you then freeze?  If so, what is the best way to prepare the frozen slices?
> 
> this may become a staple at my camp!



Thanks nanuk, Yes I do freeze. Most of the time I bring them to work for lunch and just use the microwave. I have reheated them in a toaster-oven and they were good, it just took to long. 

Chris


----------



## NU2SMOKE

gmc2003 said:


> This is a  three part series:
> 
> Part one is the making of a fattie.
> Fattie turtorial #1 https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...his-is-a-two-part-thread.275822/#post-1834218
> 
> Part two is the bacon weave:
> Fattie turtorial #2 https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/fatties-part-two-the-bacon-weave.275824/#post-1834226
> 
> This is part three the smoke:
> 
> Mother nature wasn't being very cooperative yesterday. She was reminding us of whose really in charge by showing off with a few wind gusts and some on-again, off-again downpours. Because of this I decided to break out old reliable again. Mr. Kettle.
> 
> Time to fire her up, with one basket and a weber cube.
> View attachment 365241
> 
> 
> Can't forget the charcoal:
> View attachment 365242
> 
> 
> Starting to heat up.
> View attachment 365243
> 
> A few chunks of apple and two fatties ready to go on their indirect voyage.
> View attachment 365244
> 
> 
> About an hour later they're starting to get their tan on.
> View attachment 365245
> 
> 
> Fast forward another hour. Just like sunbathing on the shores of beautiful lake Champlain.
> View attachment 365246
> 
> 
> Just about done.
> View attachment 365247
> 
> 
> ...165* and they're done in.
> View attachment 365248
> 
> 
> View attachment 365249
> 
> 
> Ooops, rookie mistake. I sliced before giving them a chance to rest and recoup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 365233
> 
> I did manage to sneak in one semi-plated shot while the wife washed her hands. We also had a baked tator.
> View attachment 365234
> 
> 
> Closeup of the diagonal sliced.
> View attachment 365236
> 
> The next day, all sliced up ready for breakfast and vacuum sealing.
> View attachment 365240
> 
> 
> This is the finale to what turned out to be a very long thread(s). Sorry about that, but if you made it through all three phases - I thank you, and hopefully it will aid in helping someone whose never made a fattie do so in the future.
> 
> Chris
> 
> Thanks for the look.




 gmc2003
 Thank you for the step by step directions.  I didn't even know what a "FATTIE" was until I read it here and now thanks to you and this forum I will be making my first one for the fourth of July celebration....along with your pork shots, ABT's and of course...MOINKS!  I will share the pics!
Thank you again!


----------



## disco

An out of the park success. I'd be all over these. Big like!


----------



## gmc2003

NU2SMOKE said:


> gmc2003
> Thank you for the step by step directions.  I didn't even know what a "FATTIE" was until I read it here and now thanks to you and this forum I will be making my first one for the fourth of July celebration....along with your pork shots, ABT's and of course...MOINKS!  I will share the pics!
> Thank you again!



Good luck and enjoy the fattie they're addicting. I'm working over the holiday, but I hope to check in every once in a while. So if you need any help just give a shout out. If I don't see it there are plenty of folks on board that are fattie wizards. Also thank you for the kind words and like. Appreciate them.



disco said:


> An out of the park success. I'd be all over these. Big like!



Coming from a well known author and food aficionado that's a huge compliment. 

Thank you and thanks for the like.

Chris
Chris


----------



## drdon

Great write-up Chris! This should be a forum PIN!
Don


----------



## gmc2003

drdon said:


> Great write-up Chris! This should be a forum PIN!
> Don



Thanks Don, much appreciated. If you decide to make one and have any questions feel free to ask away. There are a bunch of members well skilled in the art of fatties.

Chris


----------



## fullborebbq

Approx how long at 225 deg for a 4 lb'er??

Just did my first one today and actually picture documented it. Will post when finished. It is in the fridge firming up.


----------



## gmc2003

I've never actually weighed a fatty, but at 225* I would say somewhere between an hour to two hours. I saw your post and the fatty looks great.

Chris


----------



## HerrMojo

New member here. I made one of these YEARS ago, had no idea what it was called but it was the most fun to make and I used nothing above, just mashed with hands. Now that I'm an "adult" I am looking forward to applying this guide. Thank you!


----------



## gmc2003

HerrMojo said:


> New member here. I made one of these YEARS ago, had no idea what it was called but it was the most fun to make and I used nothing above, just mashed with hands. Now that I'm an "adult" I am looking forward to applying this guide. Thank you!


 
Thank you and have fun with it. The sky is the limit when it comes to fillings. I'll be looking forward to your thread.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003

Jabiru
 thanks for the like, appreciate it

Chris


----------



## sawhorseray

It's a great tutorial and pretty much a work of art the way you make it come off Chris. I've got it all bookmarked and will most surely take a stab or two in the not too distant future, tho I can't imagine ending with the perfection that you achieve. Huge Like! RAY


----------



## gmc2003

sawhorseray said:


> It's a great tutorial and pretty much a work of art the way you make it come off Chris. I've got it all bookmarked and will most surely take a stab or two in the not too distant future, tho I can't imagine ending with the perfection that you achieve. Huge Like! RAY



Ray they are fairly easy to make and enjoyable to eat. Give it a go and if you have any questions fire away. Thanks for the like and kindly words. Appreciate them.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003

Kevinbthgrouse
 thanks for the like appreciate it.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003

CoolbreezeBBQ
 Thanks for the like appreciate it.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003

tridiot
 and 

 Smokin' in AZ
 thanks for the like guys appreciated them.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003

MamaMac
 thank you for the like. Appreciate it.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003

L
 Liink
 thanks for the like appreciate it

Chris


----------



## Liink

Absolutely! Waiting for my smoker to come in now! I can't wait to start and I love all the recipes and knowledge on this page! So, thank you!


----------



## gmc2003

Chickenwings
 thanks for the like appreciate it

Chris


----------



## gmc2003

DRKsmoking
 thanks for the like appreciate it.

Chris


----------

